# Q: wanna try to fit double din stereo in my 98 chevy



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok I just ordered my new stereo cd/dvd, 7" touch screen, Bluetooth, USB, sd slot, nav and I also ordered a new night vision back up camera, I know that a double din stereo doesn't belong in this truck, but I wasn't able to find a single din that I liked, so has any one ever done this? If it becomes to big of a problem then I will just remake my center consol and fit it there. So if any one has done this can you explain how it was done and pics would be great.
Thanks again, Yon


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Take it back and get this one. I put one in my truck and love it. Just make sure you ground the parking brake wire or you can't watch DVD's while driving (which is illegal.) It does everything yours does plus has a built in HD radio and the screen is motorized so it hides away.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

What brand and model headunit is that? I'm looking to replace my factory 1.5 DIN headunit too and I want to touchscreen.

Gotta have an ipod controller, want HD radio and bluetooth and of course, good quality sound.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Its a Jensen VM9312HD, I bought mine second hand off Craigslist for $200. If you do a Google search you can find them for between $275-$325 brand new.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Sound quality is good and all that?


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

They are not a bad unit. We've had one in our work truck for 2yrs or so. Probably not the exact same unit but its a jensen in dash dvd player w/ 7" screen. Its been pretty good, no issues for us, but its also a work truck, I wouldnt put this thing in a sound competition car/truck...

You can get them at walmart for pretty cheap.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Yea the sound quality is decent. Like VP said, its not a Alpine or Pioneer stereo but I would definitely say you get a lot of features for the money. Your sound quality also really depends on your speakers.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

That unit is discontinued.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Not if you know where to look. Crutchfield is not the only retailer.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Danscapes;993142 said:


> Not if you know where to look. Crutchfield is not the only retailer.


Its looks like the 9313 is a better unit.

Where can you get the other one?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Jensen-VM9313...F8&s=automotive&qid=1265730106&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Can you hook up the backup camera to it? Does anyone use a headunit with a back up camera? Does it work for plowing?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry guys my internet is down, and Im at BK on there wifi now, my unit is a eonon 1012 head unit, I paid $199 shipped to my door, well I bought 2 of them, one for the wifes Honda, direct fit. I searched for weeks to find a good deal on a singal din with flip up face, but every thing I looked at was big$$$$$ and this one does every thing I want except nav. but if I buy the control box and software it can be added for less than $100 plus I got a night vision back up camera, I can watch t.v.,dvd's, veiw/listen to music/pics off of my sd card or my thumb drives, bluetooth with mic so now I can be 100% hands free while out plowing.

Thanks


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Where did you get it. Everything I find on this is from the UK.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

dont get jensen its crap . we tear that junk out all the time at the audio shop, if you gonna do it do it right, the jensens ands a lot off other cheapies dvd drives dont last too long, and they dont take the vibration ,especially motorized screens, you can get kenwoods for 550 or so and its well worth it,in durability and sound quality. Especiallly if you gonna throw a componant amp in throw real power to your doors. Also if you get a better unit the nav systems are better. I have over 5000 watts runnin in my truck and only 2000 of it is subs, and full 5.1 suround playstation. Also if you get a 5 inch screen you can prolly integrate it into the dash with a little trimming, i know weve done it before ill try and find some pics. if it was me i would upgrade the speakers too cuz i good unit will really over power papercones.


----------

